# Frage: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen EPS- und ATX Steckern?



## mumble_GLL (29. Dezember 2010)

Wie der Titel schon erahnen lässt, habe ich eine Frage:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem EPS-Netzteil-Stecker und einem ATX12V-Netzteil-Stecker (ausser dem offensichtlichen, natürlich)?

EPS-Stecker = 8 Pins
ATX-Stecker = 4 Pins

Und kann ich jetzt, wenn ich z.b. dieses Board habe:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - GigaByte GA-890XA-UD3
wo ein 8-poliger Stromstecker draufkommt, überhaupt einen 4poligen ATX12V Stecker nutzen? 
Wenn ich allerdings nur einen ATX12V Stecker (4polig) am Netzteil habe, kann ich das Board bzw. die CPU überhaupt damit betreiben?
Mir ist bei einigen Boards auf Sockel AM3-Basis auch aufgefallen, das, wenn in der Beschreibung bzw. Details steht: 
EPS 24 + 8 aber manchmal auf dem Bild des entsprechenden Boards 4 der 8 Pole unkenntlich gemacht bzw. sie mit einem schwarzen Quadrat abgedeckt 
oder mit schwarzem Isolierband be-bzw. überklebt wurden. http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...n=HARDWARE&l1=Mainboards&l2=AMD&l3=Sockel+AM3
Ist das ´ne Verarsche seitens Alternate oder was??? Und gibts eine Möglichkeit, 
ein "EPS"-Board mit ´nem ATX-Stecker über eine Art Adapter zu betreiben?


Danke im vorraus

mfg
mumble_GLL


----------



## Westcoast (29. Dezember 2010)

eps ist  ein ATX standard, wo zum ersten mal der p8 (12v  4+4) stecker eingeführt wurde. hier wikipedia für eine ausführliche erklärung:

ATX-Format ? Wikipedia


----------



## mumble_GLL (30. Dezember 2010)

wäre es denn auch möglich, ein EPS-Board (8-polig) mit einem normalen ATX12V (4polig) zu betreiben oder muss ich mir dann auch noch eine neues Netzteil zulegen? 
Oder kann ich diesen Adapter nutzen, um das EPS-Board bzw. die CPU betreiben zu können?
Datei:ATX power supply adapter cable R7309257 wp.jpg ? Wikipedia

kann ich jetzt einfach diesen Adapter zusätzlich zu dem 4poligen ATX12V dazustecken und die beiden Molexstecker
ganz normal über Netzteil anschliessen?

Beispiel:
1 x 4poliger ATX12V bereits am NT vorhanden
obigen Adapter gekauft und habe nun vor, diesen zusätzlich zu dem 4-poligen auf das EPS Board zu stecken, 
so dass die komplette EPS Buchs belegt ist und davon nichts mehr frei ist.

Ist das möglich?

danke im vorraus


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Dezember 2010)

Du kannst bei dem genannten Board auch den 4poligen nutzen. 
Der EPS Stecker kann halt mehr Strom liefern.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Dezember 2010)

Bei den Boards reicht ein 4-pol. ATX12V-Anschluß völlig aus.


----------



## mumble_GLL (30. Dezember 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Du kannst bei dem genannten Board auch den 4poligen nutzen.
> Der EPS Stecker kann halt mehr Strom liefern.



aber es muss doch noch einen anderen Grund haben, das es sowohl Boards mit 4 als auch mit 8poligen Buchsen gibt. Es kann doch nicht nur am Strom(verbrauch) liegen.

Ich meine, mich erinnern zu können, das, als ich das NT eingebaut habe, ich einen 8poligen stecker vor mir hatte, den ich aber trennen konnte.

P.S. Kann ich bei den AM3-Boards mit DDR3 Ram auch noch den DDR2 Ram nutzen oder nicht?


----------



## Westcoast (30. Dezember 2010)

AM3 boards unterstützen nur ddr3 speicher. wenn man ddr2 speicher einsetzen möchte, kann man ein AM2+ board nehmen, manche unterstützen auch AM3 CPUS. der unterschied ob ddr2 oder ddr3 ist eigentlich egal, da die performance nicht weiter auseinander liegt.


----------

